# Kevin Love Is An All-Star



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Just announced on ESPN. Stern chose him to replace Yao. Good call. It could've obviously gone to a number of other players, but he's very well deserving.


----------



## KevinLove (Jan 20, 2011)

He should have been in the first place.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

It was a disgrace he got left off to begin with. #1 rebounds, #16 scoring, great 3pt %, leading his team in scoring, etc. Yao had no business being on there. Team success factors in way too much in all-star voting, and it really should have nothing to do with it, except maybe a tie breaker. Some people, like Love, are just unlucky to be on a crap team. Lack of talent on the team around them doesn't negate their talent or production.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Yeah, glad he made it.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

LaMarcus Aldridge is still a better player and was clearly more deserving.


----------



## KevinLove (Jan 20, 2011)

What makes Aldridge better?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

KevinLove said:


> What makes Aldridge better?


Because he's a better player on both sides of the floor and has led an injury riddled squad to a playoff record. That's why. The only two things that Love does better than LMA is shooting the three (bigs who shoot threes aren't my deal) and rebound. That's it. Kevin simply doesn't impact the game like LaMarcus does and there's no statsheet you can show me to make me change my mind.


----------



## KevinLove (Jan 20, 2011)

Two words: efficiency rating


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

does not paint a clear picture of who is better at playing basketball. There, finished your sentence.


----------



## KevinLove (Jan 20, 2011)

Ranking up there with Dwight and LeBron. Not saying K-Love is better than either of those two and certainly is not, but it's a pretty good indicator that he is playing some really good ball this season.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

KevinLove said:


> Ranking up there with Dwight and LeBron. Not saying K-Love is better than either of those two and certainly is not, but it's a pretty good indicator that he is playing some really good ball this season.


You're just proving my point because anyone saying that Love is in the same stratosphere as Bron and Dwight is a damn fool. Love has played good ball this year, no doubt. He's arguably the best rebounder in the league, can hit the jumper and is a nice passer at his size. But he simply is not a game changer and he is not someone that you plan a defense around. Teams aren't coming into Minny thinking "how are we going to slow down Kevin" like they do when they walk into Staples or the Rose garden. He'll never be capable of being the number one scorerone scorer on a playoff team nor will he ever anchor a solid defense. 

He's a good player and seems like a good guy. I have and probably always will like Kevin Love. I watched him consistantly at UCLA and he was one of my favorites coming into the draft a few years back but he was not worthy of the allstar nod. He hasn't played up to the level of the LaMarcus' of the leauge and will probably never be that good.


----------

